# FEATURE REQUEST: Black Box and Dimmer



## SoonerJoe (Dec 23, 2003)

I would like the option of a black box rather than a silver box. I would also like a dimmer/movie mode option that reduces the light output of the front panel display (this may already be there, I don't know). If this is not your department, please forward this message to the appropriate team. Thanks.


----------



## CompuDude (Jan 27, 2003)

I dunno about a dimmer (haven't seen if it's bright enough to bother me yet) but a Black verion of the 921 would be great! I don't want to have to replace my entire a/v system to maintain a consistent color scheme with the tuner...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The only light output on the front of the box is a green diode lighting the power button, a red diode to indicate recording, and blue and yellow diodes indicating if the 921 is in HD mode or SD mode. There's no other lights, and nothing to dim.

And don't count on a black box for this anytime soon. Silver it is.


----------

